

One bug report to rule them all - gaika
http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/2008/08/one-bug-report-to-rule-them-all.html

======
YuriNiyazov
Let's not forget this gem: <http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=477454>

